# Trailing arm Bearings



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

Does anyone know the numbers for the replacement Trailing arm bearings.. Mine are gone.. 

Anyone recommend a good place to get them?


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*I have the bearings for the CanAm*
*do you need the wheel bearings or the upper trailing arm bearings*
*You can reach me at 281-380-5304 Mark*


----------

